# medidor de gasolina para moto 2 tiempos



## santiagovargas (Sep 15, 2010)

hola a todos e estado pensando en colocarle un medidor de gasolina a mi moto ya que casi siempre me quedo barado la moto que yo tengo es un ax 100 2007 ellas vienen sin medidor de gasolina pero con reserva, quisas alguien de ustedes tenga un medidor de gasolina que pueda emplear en mi moto si les sirve de algo mi moto funcion a 6 voltios ojala alguien tenga uno estoy cansado de empujar la moto hasta la bomba de gasolina jaja


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2010)

Fijate que la Yamaha RX100 que es idéntica a tu moto, creo que sí tiene medidor de combustible, y la IMSA Road 100 tiene medidor de combustible y también es muy parecida, seguramente le puedas adaptar el flotante y/o el tanque de combustible de esas motos a la tuya.

Luego tendrías que cambiar el tablero por uno con medidor de combustible, o agregarlo externamente.


Saludos!


----------



## santiagovargas (Sep 15, 2010)

no pues cambiar el tanque saldria muy caro ademas no me gsutaria deseo conservar el aspecto de mi moto no me gustaria cambiarle ni el tanque ni el tablero no hay otro metodo?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2010)

El problema gordo está en el sensor, si tu moto no tiene...


----------

